# G'day from the land down under!



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

I like to write short stories. a poem or two but mostly storied. My longest piece of about 18,000 word is entitled "The big white gum tree."

I showcase my work on my own website and would like to share it with you. I hope to become an active and long term member here. In the meantime here is my site. I hope this is allowed.:subdued:

Admin note: off site link removed.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Rupert. Welcome to WF.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 25, 2011)

From one Aussie to another...  Welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Rupert.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 25, 2011)

Here! Have a Vegemite sandwich.

Welcome.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome Rupert.


----------



## Offeiriad (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome rupert!!


----------



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Hello Candid*

Thank you for your welcome 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]"The best beginning is always today"

Matthew Arnold.


----------



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> From one Aussie to another...  Welcome.


----------



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Hi Maggie*

Thanks for the greeting. I live in Perth.


“To have the sense of creative activity is the great happiness and the great proof of being alive”

Matthew Arnold


----------



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome Nickle, I will visit your site soon.

“there is no such uncertainty as a sure thing.” 
― Robert Burns


----------



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

*The backward OX*



The Backward OX said:


> Here! Have a Vegemite sandwich.
> 
> Welcome.




I could go that veggiemite right now lol

Cities, like cats, will reveal themselves at night. 
*Rupert Brooke *


----------



## rupert7 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Gumby*



Gumby said:


> Welcome Rupert.



Hiya Gumby!

A kiss makes the heart young again and wipes out the years. 
*Rupert Brooke *


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to WF Rupert :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 25, 2011)

rupert7 said:


> Thanks for the greeting. I live in Perth.
> 
> 
> “To have the sense of creative activity is the great happiness and the great proof of being alive”
> ...



I'm a Melbourne chick.  
Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Reavyn (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to WF!

Also, I had no idea Maggie was from Australia....


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Reavyn said:


> Welcome to WF!
> 
> Also, I had no idea Maggie was from Australia....



Oh yes sir/madam, I sit graciously beside my velvet red rose bush...  Or at the very least I sit.  Ha ha.


----------

